# newly found frogs



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Home - Conservation International


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Cool thanks for the link Julio! Need to hit you up soon!. I want to arrange something for frog day for pumilio I want and I wanna pick your brain about something.

PM me your number when you get a chance and I'll call you this weekend.

D


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Good news! With all the amphibian species going extinct in the world today this awesome. There is so much out there that has yet to be discovered!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

It's nice to read some good news in the conservation arena. The vast majority of stories are grim. Thanks for sharing.


----------

